# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Rodilište Nova Gradiška

## suzy_pink

Drage mame i buduće mame  :Smile: 

Nova sam na forumu pa se ne snalazim još po temama, ali nisam naišla na ovakvu. Zanima me ima li vas iz Nove Gradiške, da li je koja rodila u tom rodilištu i iskustva. Nedavno sam se doselila, nadala sam se da će biti trudnički tečaj kako bih saznala bitne stvari, ali koliko vidim na stranici bolnice, trenutno ih nema...

----------

